

How Reserve Bank of India is screwing up foreign investment in India - pocha
http://anopenlettr.com/finance/2015/02/17/the-price-of-being-honest/

======
known
To REALLY decentralize governance each state in India should have separate
currency;

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiemgauer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiemgauer)

